# Galveston Bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Been changing between deep water ledges and shallow reefs to find big trout in the 8lb class. Still a good bite drifting for numbers with plenty of redfish in the mix. Looks good coming into this next week.
832-385-2012


----------

